# my beautiful bulldog 'storm'



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

this is my girl storm. she is 2 and a half and just had her 1st litter of puppies.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh! I am in love already!!!! How many did she have?


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

she had 3. 2 girls and a boy. they are 5 weeks old, keep checking as i will put some photos on!


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

She's beautiful


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2007)

yep she's a beauty & pic's of the pups is a must


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2007)

she's a beaut


----------



## wencar (Nov 2, 2007)

she lovely how many puppies did she have


----------



## wencar (Nov 2, 2007)

sorry just read further see she had 3 well done storm hope all is going well with them


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

pups and mum are doing great, pups are all sold and storm is going to get some mega pampering once theyve gone!!


----------

